# The 1-10 scale



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

Well, on Incel.me there is this really cool post I saw once. It was a scale of numbers 1-10, and for each number there was a photo or two representing it. So 1-3 you had the pictures of incels and 7-10 pictures of chad and normies from 4-6. 

Do you think we could create one like that here? Find pics online of people 1-10 and post your list. If you dont have the time, post a couple numbers, not just 9-10, as most people are curious about the 5.5-7.5 range and what that looks like. 

Anyways, thanks.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 16, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Well, on Incel.me there is this really cool post I saw once. It was a scale of numbers 1-10, and for each number there was a photo or two representing it. So 1-3 you had the pictures of incels and 7-10 pictures of chad and normies from 4-6.
> 
> Do you think we could create one like that here? Find pics online of people 1-10 and post your list. If you dont have the time, post a couple numbers, not just 9-10, as most people are curious about the 5.5-7.5 range and what that looks like.
> 
> Anyways, thanks.


Just search redpilled looks scale men

Or lookism scale men

On Google


----------



## Sodoku (Aug 16, 2018)

If you go on r/truerate me their guide states this is the rating for men


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

Oh wow nvm thanks guys ?


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Aug 16, 2018)

Sodoku said:


> If you go on r/truerate me their guide states this is the rating for men




Odd how these always seem to ascend very gradually from 7-9 and drop sharply from 6-2. This one looks pretty good, though.


----------



## GodJunmo (Aug 17, 2018)

Sodoku said:


> If you go on r/truerate me their guide states this is the rating for men




I think the rating system is a little off... The guide only sums up to 91.2% if you high ball the 2's and 8's and also assume a 1 is bottom 0.1%. Where did the other 8.8% of the population go?? What kind of crimes against humanity did these people commit to not be allowed to get a rating? I'd say a percentile spread where 1 is the bottom 10% of the population in terms of attractiveness while a 9 is 80%-90%. It would end up being a lot cleaner when it comes to ratings and people won't be constantly getting 5.somethings or 6's ass they are right now at r/truerateme.


----------



## Calvin Cunanan (Aug 17, 2018)

Its too subjective to be accurate anyway. Of course its easy to see who is good looking and who is not, but deciding whether someone is a 8 or 9/10 comes down to individual preferences. For example, we could both agree Jeff Seid is very good looking, but some people would say he is an 8/10 and others would say he is a 9.5/10, based off their tastes, and which race they consider the most superior. I myself am objectively a 5.5/10, however, some girls see me as a 6.5/10 and others see me as a 4.5/10 and treat me like i'm almost subhuman. Basically the takeaway message is to take these charts with a pinch of salt in terms of their accuracy.


----------



## Awoo (Aug 17, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Odd how these always seem to ascend very gradually from 7-9 and drop sharply from 6-2. This one looks pretty good, though.



Idk if this is true, I mean heath ledger a 6? 

Judging by this scale like 85% of the men i see everyday are sub 3.


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 17, 2018)

Sodoku said:


> If you go on r/truerate me their guide states this is the rating for men



Pretty good tbh


----------

